# Congestion Zone Fines



## HollyM (Jul 18, 2013)

My cousins recently received Congestion Zone fines when we were in Italy last summer. 

One was while in Luca, apparently a congestion zone, they paid it off, because we clearly remember seeing the sign when we were leaving. 

But he recently also got one from Roma, even though he only drove by, not through the direct city, maybe just one of the exits nearby Roma, is there anyway we can verify he was there, do they take pictures or something?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

They should. You can check the zones on the rome ZTL website. IIRC it's fairly small but it exists.


----------



## HollyM (Jul 18, 2013)

*thanks!*

Thanks a lot!


----------

